# ID Ludwigia repens



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Well, I found this Ludwigia repens at the LFS that imports from SE Asia. When I first acquired the species it was very red like l. rubin. Its been in the tank for about a month and new growth has pretty much looked like standard L. repens. The first picture is of the mystery Ludwigia repens and the second picture is of Ludwigia sp. 'atlantis' in the same tank for comparison. Let me know what you think.

~ Adam


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can't see from the photo, but what is the leaf arrangement?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh I've the same ludwigia, it turns bright red and pretty needle shaped under medium light, no CO2 and very low nitrates.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

Leaves are opposite decussate


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Probably just L. repens then. The 'Rubin' (whatever it really is) has leaves that can be opposite, subopposite or even alternate.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

It very well could be just l. repens. Although I was hoping for something a little more special. I have it in several conditions including emmersed, so we'll see how different it can be. Would a flower help ID?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Can only help.


----------



## Adam C (Feb 7, 2013)

I have it emmersed indoors and outdoors now. I have the 'atlantis' emmersed indoors and will get it outdoors soon. I already have a local version of L. repens to compare flowers. I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I was going to say that I found a sprig in the corner of my tank of what is definitely Rubin, and it had what were nearly opposite leaves. So it CAN grow that way, at least here and there. Looking forward to the pics, and even any more submersed ones you might have.


----------



## herns (Aug 28, 2007)

1st photo is Ludwigia repens . 



Sent from HTC One device using Tapatalk2


----------



## Lusher (Apr 19, 2013)

I have like that in my tank but mine somewhat different leaves seems longer and thin but turns yellow orange. what kind of ludwigia is mine?


----------

